# interesting website ideas ???



## abudahim (Jul 2, 2005)

my web development course instructor requests from each student to come up with website idea so then we implement it as course project . 
i really need some nice ideas that i can enjoy when implementing it . 
ideas like university courses registration system. i need something like this .
thank you


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

Can you be more specific?

I hope this wouldn't be like cheating.


----------



## abudahim (Jul 2, 2005)

of course its not.
i just want someone to give me a nice intersting idea of a web site. where the user can interact with site (e.g register, edit profile) .


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Isn't the point of the assignment to do it on your own?


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

abudahim said:


> of course its not.
> i just want someone to give me a nice intersting idea of a web site. where the user can interact with site (e.g register, edit profile) .


And how exactly isn't that cheating? Aren't YOU supposed to come up with the ideas for your class?


----------



## ComputerMike (Dec 20, 2006)

I did system for manage student information,grades, bahavior, attend ,.....

I did this system for high school by ASP.NET

I hope this info is enough 

If u want more, send me private message 

good luck


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

namenotfound said:


> And how exactly isn't that cheating? Aren't YOU supposed to come up with the ideas for your class?


I think he's just asking for an idea, now how he can do it.

I like ComputerMike's idea.


----------



## ComputerMike (Dec 20, 2006)

yes i give him idea he can do system or devlope it

best regards


----------



## abudahim (Jul 2, 2005)

ComputerMike said:


> I did system for manage student information,grades, bahavior, attend ,.....
> 
> I did this system for high school by ASP.NET
> 
> ...


thank you ComputerMike.
i have got an idea of developing a personal information manager (PIM) , where users can manage thier address book, manage calendar, events, appointment and stuff like that .
do you think it will be an intersting website ?


----------



## abudahim (Jul 2, 2005)

knight_47 said:


> I think he's just asking for an idea, now how he can do it.
> 
> I like ComputerMike's idea.


exactly :up:


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

abudahim said:


> thank you ComputerMike.
> i have got an idea of developing a personal information manager (PIM) , where users can manage thier address book, manage calendar, events, appointment and stuff like that .
> do you think it will be an intersting website ?


I think that would be cool!


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

Sonds pretty much like any CMS out there.

Think about developing a restaurant, taxi or hotel booking system, they arent very prevalent and would make an excellent site. If it's successful it could prove to be a lucrative script or service to offer or sell later as well.


----------



## pcxt2007 (Mar 17, 2007)

Something that your local community can use. Your school has already programmers so better focus on your local community. Why not a barangay profile system for instance?


----------

